# WHAT I DO WRONG ? IP config by SSID...  PLEASE HELP

## killer

Hello all....

I have small problem. (i am beginner) My WiFi adapter (ipw2200) works fine, but i cant make working STATIC IP Config for connection "wap01" (this is name of one from 2 APs what i am using.) I try to configure it by  Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Wireless Networking .

when i connect to my AP with SSID "linksys_SES_38221" everything works fine, i see in my ifconfig IP address given by DHCP, it is OK.

this AP uses TKIP and WEP

When i connect to my AP with SSID "wap01" (there is no securiy, no MAC filter, No keys, No encryption) i DONT see IP Adress asociated in my /etc/conf.d/net for this AP. If i look at iwconfig, i see that my adapter is associated to correct AP.

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"wap01"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:10:15:03:CE

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=97/100  Signal level=-28 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:15   Missed beacon:3

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

then i must manually write at shell :

```
ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.13 broadcast 192.168.0.63 netmask 255.255.255.192

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

```

and everything work. What i do wrong ? I think something i mispelled in /etc/conf.d/net in this lines, but what ?

```

config_wap01=( "192.168.0.13/26 brd 192.168.0.63" )

routes_wap01=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

```

There are my /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

preferred_aps=( "001217BC8C6A" "wap01" "wrt01" )

config_wap01=( "192.168.0.13/26 brd 192.168.0.63" )

routes_wap01=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.14 broadcast 192.168.0.63 netmask 255.255.255.192"

config_linksys_SES_38221=( "dhcp" )

```

There is /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

#eapol_version=1

#ap_scan=1

#fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="linksys_SES_38221"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=f63bce57d00ee7375b5cc2810de812bf79208b9a695d9bcdaf7fde4fbcf626e6

        priority=2

}

network={

        ssid="wap01"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

The question is: How to correctly write in /etc/conf.d/net lines for correct IP address ???

What manual i may read ??? My goal is have configured wireless adapter by SSID to what i am connected (like in Gentoo Documentation )

----------

## UberLord

Try using baselayout-1.12.0_pre3-r2 and the latest wpa_supplicant-0.4.x

----------

## killer

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Try using baselayout-1.12.0_pre3-r2 and the latest wpa_supplicant-0.4.x

 

This will not work.... 

But now... EVERYTHING WORKS with current versions: 

baselayout 1.11.13-r1

wpa_supplicant 0.3.9-r1

Have nice day...

Killer

----------

